# It's here - my free yarn



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

So here is my new stash and it doesn't include my own stash which can fit in two storage bins. I will add that to it now.
This all came from Mrs B. 
The two sweaters on the floor only need sewing and the neck band so I will try and do them without the pattern. All the other wips I frogged as I did not have the patterns to complete.
There are about 60 crochet squares so I may be able to make a baby blanket for the great grandson with those too. 
Not sure if I managed to get everything in the photo.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

HOly Cow Batman! You could start your own yarn shop! What a great haul!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Exactly. We are gobsmacked. Told hubby if I ask for any more yarn he can hit me. Then I said I needed yellow for a Broncos sweater. :lol:


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

WOW!!! You really hit the jackpot!! It even looks like a yarn shop.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Mrs. B. must be a VERY good friend. Did she own a yarn shop?

Linda


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

You could use this for charity knitting!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

What a generous soul Mrs B must be and she obviously trusts you to create and create!! Have fun !


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

OMG what a very generous lady to give you all that yarn.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

yahoo, what a stash :thumbup:


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow!!! And no yellow in the bunch ? lol....


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

That is great! Have fun.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

You have a yarn store Lol!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh and that blue at the top...i have been searching for a color just like it. Cant find. Sigh.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy Carp! That's a lot of yarn!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I have never met Mrs B. A friend asked me if I wanted any wool then passed on my name and voila!
Yes, plenty of charity knitting will be on the needles soon.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

You're going to have to live a VERY long life to make it through all that yarn!!!!!! If it ever gets overwhelming, I'm sure there are lots of local knitting charities who would love to share the wealth. Good luck and Happy Knitting.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

OH my GOODNESS! Lucky YOU!


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW!!!!

Jealous X 10000000000

LOL


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, My husband would have a purple cow if I had that much yarn. LOL


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

That will keep you busy, busy, busy for a long time!

I need to get busy, busy, busy knitting and crocheting or someone around here is likely to get a huge haul one of these years! I have a fabric stash as well.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Now that's a yarn stash!!! Such a generous lady to give you all of that yarn!!! Hmmm, I see lots of knitting projects in your future! LOL!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Now the question is who are you going to pass your Stash to???


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Oh, this is wonderful!

Make YOURELF something fabulous, too.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

STREWTH !!!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Blimey!!! You certainly have some very nice friends!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I think what's really great about this is that it looks like there are several skeins of each color so you can make bigger projects - not just tons of small items. Wow, what a wonderful friend to ask you if you wanted this. Bless Mrs. B's heart for giving it to you


----------



## needles73 (Oct 7, 2011)

You have been blessed & I surely am jealous ! No idle hands for you !


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you one and all! I have already had my son's partner come in and collect that lovely blue to make a scarf for her friend. She also has her eye on the lovely thick Cleckheaton Tempo which is 30% mohair, 30% wool and 40% acrylic for herself.
I better lay claim to some or I might miss out altogether. :lol:


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Man o Man..you, I think,are now the official stash queen..


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

How fantastic to have your own private "shop", I would think I was in heaven, I would not know where to start, what a windfall!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I think they still have more for me to collect. They are still sorting out Mrs B's stuff. She does quilting, sewing, crocheting and knitting.
She still wants to keep her crocheting. Her son has given her 6 months to prove she can still take care of herself or she will be going into a nursing home.
I am hoping to go and visit when I return from our Queensland trip in August. Maybe weekly or fortnightly craft get togethers if she is willing and able.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> Man o Man..you, I think,are now the official stash queen..


Yes, can anyone beat that :lol:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I think they still have more for me to collect. They are still sorting out Mrs B's stuff. She does quilting, sewing, crocheting and knitting.
> She still wants to keep her crocheting. Her son has given her 6 months to prove she can still take care of herself or she will be going into a nursing home.
> I am hoping to go and visit when I return from our Queensland trip in August. Maybe weekly or fortnightly craft get togethers if she is willing and able.


It would be lovely if you would visit her regularly, sure she would appreciate it


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, I think I will make a new friend.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

I almost fainted when I saw that. You are so lucky!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I sure am. Hubby had to move the extra computer with the printer and scanner into his study to give me more room. I said I would need to buy 55L storage bins to house it all.
Fortunately we still had the boxes from our folding bikes and the other cardboard storage boxes. This way, I can see the yarn and dream of my next project. :lol:


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I sure am. Hubby had to move the extra computer with the printer and scanner into his study to give me more room. I said I would need to buy 55L storage bins to house it all.
> Fortunately we still had the boxes from our folding bikes and the other cardboard storage boxes. This way, I can see the yarn and dream of my next project. :lol:


How many storage bins would you need, though??? Wow, that is one serious stash!! Lots of fun for you with all that yummy yarn!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

probably 12 might do it. Yes, I have never had anything like this stuff. There is alpaca and pure wool. I am going to have to mark the stuff I make so that the great grandkids don't get that unless it is machine washable.



granjoy said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > I sure am. Hubby had to move the extra computer with the printer and scanner into his study to give me more room. I said I would need to buy 55L storage bins to house it all.
> ...


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

What I would like to know is how did you recieve it? I mean postage, freight train?????? LOL That is a bunch of yarn!! I love that you got quite a few of the same yarn so that you can do some larger projects. I am going to pray that your hands hold up with all the knitting you will be doing!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow...I wish I had that stash!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I went and picked it up with the motorhome. :lol:



DonnieK said:


> What I would like to know is how did you recieve it? I mean postage, freight train?????? LOL That is a bunch of yarn!! I love that you got quite a few of the same yarn so that you can do some larger projects. I am going to pray that your hands hold up with all the knitting you will be doing!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Will you be selling any yarn by any chance?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

It's not worth the postage to send overseas.
I am more likely to invite Canberra KPers to come visit, have a cuppa and take a project away with them.
It cost me nothing so I don't think I should make money by selling it. I have already benefited by the donation.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh Sweetsue!!! Miss Jenny is speechless!! That is one amazing stash. I'm so excited for you!!! Just sitting and looking at it would be enough.. lol... Oh imagine rolling in it..oh bliss.. he he.... Congratulations on your good fortune. Enjoy it all.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I know what you mean. It is all behind me, thinking of setting up a mirror. :lol:



Jenny E said:


> Oh Sweetsue!!! Miss Jenny is speechless!! That is one amazing stash. I'm so excited for you!!! Just sitting and looking at it would be enough.. lol... Oh imagine rolling in it..oh bliss.. he he.... Congratulations on your good fortune. Enjoy it all.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwwww i think iv'e just seen a bigger stash than mine.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh Wow! I just showed the pic to my husband and his comment was . . . "you have a long way to go to catch up!" I'm interpreting that comment as approval to extend my stash!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG what a lucky person you are. Enjoy it all.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:



Lijnet said:


> Oh Wow! I just showed the pic to my husband and his comment was . . . "you have a long way to go to catch up!" I'm interpreting that comment as approval to extend my stash!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow!!!!! What a haul. I agree with others, that it looks like a store load. Mrs B is very kind and I know that you are very greatful to her. Have lots of fun.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow. Wonderful. Apart from where to put it all and where to start. I dont do envy but jealous what!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Are you a bit overwhelmed? I know I would be.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

gobsmacked - and there may be more - there is still stuff to sort out.



inishowen said:


> Are you a bit overwhelmed? I know I would be.


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG, wow! Never seen a stash this big!! My husband would pass out!


----------



## chris h (Aug 13, 2011)

wow awesome happy knitting


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

That will keep you going for a long time,Did she have a wwol shop.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No, but I feel like I have one now.
Mrs B had many wips - there were a lot of cardis that had been started but not finished. 
The couple you see on the floor, I think I should be able to finish as there is only the neck and sewing to do. The others were in all stages of completion. I just frogged them and rewound the yarn ready for use. 
Looks like she would go to Spotlight for all their sales too as there was masses marked down from there.
I know I always hate making sweaters, I guess the intention was good but never quite got them finished.
Her son said that she had started a football blanket/afghan. He told her she had to finish it because footy season is starting. :lol:



Mary Cardiff said:


> That will keep you going for a long time,Did she have a wwol shop.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

When you meet her, you might want to ask what patterns she had in mind, because it looks as if she purchased yarn in amounts to make specific things. You are so blessed. Do hope you can make some time for Mrs. B so that she can stay in her own home.


----------



## lakeandsea (Aug 29, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

I bow to your stash! I made hubby dearest come see this as he thinks my stash is huge. He had NO idea! That is my dream goal He's informed me that he will be purchasing me my spinning wheel, so, hopefully I'll be spinning my way to a much larger stash. Although, I doubt it'll ever reach your epic proportions!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

The problem is, I have already rewound most of her unfinished work as I did not have the patterns to complete and it all looked a bit too daunting to take up. Sweaters half completed for men and ladies. I know I didn't want to take up the challenge even if I had the patterns.
So mostly Mrs B was making sweaters and that's just not me. I like quick small projects or shawls - I finished my Ahston in 3 days.



cydneyjo said:


> When you meet her, you might want to ask what patterns she had in mind, because it looks as if she purchased yarn in amounts to make specific things. You are so blessed. Do hope you can make some time for Mrs. B so that she can stay in her own home.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I haven't even started mine. I don't ever have three days to knit without interruptions (like work). And I fall asleep with the knitting in my lap, so my hat's off to you. Enjoy your yarn.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness! And yet I bet you'll still find a reason to buy more lol


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

WOW is all I can say. Enjoy Enjoy Enjoy


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

My HD would have had a heart attack if I came home with all that lol. Its smashing you are sooooooooooooo lucky.


----------



## LilnanaJo (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, and I thought I had lots of yarn. Lots of projects in there.
You have quite the selection to choose from now.
Have fun.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I separate my stash by content--wool, acrylic, etc. The wool won't last forever like the acrylic so you should get the wool knitted or back into circulation. Also do yourself a favor and give away or donate what you know you won't use. Last summer I was listed on a yarn charity site and received an email from a woman who had received her mother-in-law's stash sent from FL. Can't imagine what it cost to send. I agreed to pick it up on my way to a knitting meeting and was glad my car was empty. It was 3 boxes 24" on all sides full of yarn. There had been 4 sent but she kept 1 for her afghan projects. I already have two houses with a Stash Accumulating Beyong Life Expectancy (SABLE) so I wouldn't even take it into my house so it wouldn't get comfortable and stay. I went through it on my front lawn with a sheet spread out and kept only a small portion. While I was doing this, the UPS man stopped, said his mother had died and left him several bags of yarn and did I know where he could donate it. I said, leave it on the front porch and I'll add it to the boxes. I took the boxes to a charity knitting group knowing there wasn't room to store it at the Senior Center. Luckily almost everyone was in attendance (20+) and everyone took what they wanted. There was only left some beige to be put in our storage and one bright orange skein that I knew someone who would use it at my Sunday group!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> HOly Cow Batman! You could start your own yarn shop! What a great haul!


That's what I was thinking. Wow!


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, you will be busy a long time! I love your quote at the bottom. I'm from Red Skelton's home town. It reminded me what a blessed man he was. Always spreading joy. His wife donated alot of his possessions to our new Red Skelton Center here on the university campus. Happy Knitting.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What a blessing, how very nice. Have a fabulous time deciding on the projects for your windfall!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! I am speechless!


----------



## starrie (Oct 9, 2011)

Do u have any of your wool left that u would be willing to donate.I & a team of us make all the baby clothes & blankets for our local prem baby unit.I have being doing it 4 over 10yrs now.Its hard to get people to donate wool these days but would be grateful if u could help.


----------



## donutgal55 (Nov 6, 2011)

Since Mrs B had all that yarn wonder if she had lots of patterns to go with her work. Sweet Sue what a wonderful gift she has given you. You are one very blessed lady.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> HOly Cow Batman! You could start your own yarn shop! What a great haul!


That was exactly my thought.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, that's at least a couple of lifetime's worth of knitting! Wish someone like that would find ME! Have fun.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Love it! I love your bins too :thumbup:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

what a lovely stash.my head would be thinking overtime as what to knit


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

And I thought my stash was big. WOW!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, now that is stash!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Sue - You really hit the jackpot!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

What a wonderful gift!! Someone knew you would be able to use this yarn and make a lot of nice pieces out of it. Congratulations!!

Dottie


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW have a ball!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW"!!! You are so lucky.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think I've seen this much yarn in a yarn shop! It's overwhelming!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

blessings to Mrs B. definitely she would love if you could visit with her.
is there another Mrs B near me? enjoy your knitting :lol:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW, WOW, and double WOW! Now the next questions is, what yarn are you going to use first?


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy Cow!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

O
M
G


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

wow, lots of knitting!!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I would not have the room for all that. I admire you that you have the room and the colors are fabulous. I have a foot locker full of yarn and I have to keep it at that. he he. I made that governor on me or I would have yarn up to the ceiling. Good luck, and what kind of charity knitting do you do?


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

oh my gosh. What are going to name your store?


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

That's not a 'stash' that's a yarn store. How wonderful to recieve such a gift chosen over the years.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

How I envy you! Some really nice muted shades that will go well together as well - a bonus!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

OK, I have to admit...I am GREEN WITH ENVY! God bless Mrs. B.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Give my name to Mrs. B next, please. I'd gladly pay for shipping to Alabama!



sweetsue said:


> I have never met Mrs B. A friend asked me if I wanted any wool then passed on my name and voila!
> Yes, plenty of charity knitting will be on the needles soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, my gosh! I am SUCH an amateur.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Drool! and Congrats!
You know if there is any in there you don't want... there is someone here who would love it! Boy I'm just stunned at your luck! Enjoy!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

You must be in yarn heaven. I would love to have that much so I could keep my charity supplied. Good luck and have lot's of fun. Wow!!!!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That is so kind of you to include her. If she is elderly and getting frail, how special to visit her and maybe knit or crochet with her. She would love that, I'm sure. And, I'm sure you would enjoy the interesting stories she could tell. You are both very blessed and I love that you shared all this with us. Please make her picture if you can and post it.



sweetsue said:


> I think they still have more for me to collect. They are still sorting out Mrs B's stuff. She does quilting, sewing, crocheting and knitting.
> She still wants to keep her crocheting. Her son has given her 6 months to prove she can still take care of herself or she will be going into a nursing home.
> I am hoping to go and visit when I return from our Queensland trip in August. Maybe weekly or fortnightly craft get togethers if she is willing and able.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG! I thought I " inherited" a lot when a friend's stepmother passed away. Mine pales in comparison. Most of what I got was Red Heart and not the nicer stuff, but I've had fun with it. A lot of charity knitting.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

What a lucky Lady you are/ I am sure you will have hours of fun, going through all that and them planning how you will use it. Happy knitting.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

OH MY HEAVENS!!! Couldn't a girl have fun in that!!!!


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

whhooppppeeeeeeee!!! 
All your xmas's have come at once.
Gooooo the Broncos...........
 :lol:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I sure am. Hubby had to move the extra computer with the printer and scanner into his study to give me more room. I said I would need to buy 55L storage bins to house it all.
> Fortunately we still had the boxes from our folding bikes and the other cardboard storage boxes. This way, I can see the yarn and dream of my next project. :lol:


I am Soo jealous! I'm counting pennies to decide what yarn to get and you received that whole room full!! I'd LOVE that, except that I have no place to store it! Do you need to worry about moths? I certainly hope not!! Have FUN!! Making everything your heart desires! We'll be looking forward to all your pictures!


----------



## Fibrilla (Apr 12, 2012)

You beat me by 100 skeins, I think... maybe. Now where to begin matching patterns to yarn...


----------



## Fibrilla (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my! Went through an estate sale yesterday where a 92 year old lady had died. Her book collection looked like mine. Don't want to leave all that to someone else to work through. I'm in my 60's so there may be time to knit it all.


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry, I had to wipe my keyboard before I could respond.. this thread caused a lot of drooling!! Wonderful, wonderful..


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh My! Lucky you! Enjoy!


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> So here is my new stash and it doesn't include my own stash which can fit in two storage bins. I will add that to it now.
> This all came from Mrs B.
> The two sweaters on the floor only need sewing and the neck band so I will try and do them without the pattern. All the other wips I frogged as I did not have the patterns to complete.
> There are about 60 crochet squares so I may be able to make a baby blanket for the great grandson with those too.
> Not sure if I managed to get everything in the photo.


Are you willing to sell some. If so I would love to buy what looks like watermellon in the first box second bin.Therese

Oh never mind I just saw you don't live in the US .It would be too expencive to ship. Sorry!!!  :evil:


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

How fortunate for you! If you care to pass any of it along, I knit and crochet for my local NICU because I had a premature granddaughter die there 14 days after birth and a few years later a premature grandson stayed 17 days there. We ended up raising him when he was discharged at 4lbs 6 oz. He is 20 now. 
I lost two other very premature grandbabies.  
I will pay postage if you care to share.
May I ask the story on how/why you have so much yarn?


----------



## meshreck (Jul 22, 2011)

And I thought I had a big stash...WOW


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

How fortunate for you! If you care to pass any of it along, I knit and crochet for my local NICU because I had a premature granddaughter die there 14 days after birth and a few years later a premature grandson stayed 17 days there. We ended up raising him when he was discharged at 4lbs 6 oz. He is 20 now. 
I lost two other very premature grandbabies. 
I will pay postage if you care to share.
May I ask the story on how/why you have so much yarn?


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Score! :thumbup:


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

Whoa!!! What an amazing stash - it's jaw-dropping! =]


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG how did that happen ?


----------



## rollyperfect (Feb 7, 2012)

oh my God, you have enough to open a shop


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW. I sure hope you have some friends to share that with.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

All I can say is wowww


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW doesn't even come close.. that is the most generous person, and the fact that you are knitting for charity is just as wonderful.. Enjoy!!! you deserve it...


----------



## grandmaeaster (Apr 4, 2012)

such a wind fall! When I was getting ready to move I had to use up lots of yarn because I was not going to have room for it all. But I never had that much! Love Ms.B


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sue-How wonderful for you to receive all that beautiful yarn. Let us all know how you use it. Enjoy!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Talk about the motherload of yarn lol
WTG...you so deserve that yarn SweetSue!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

WHY... are you in Australia?! How am I suppose to go shopping in your new yarn store!!! LOL

Congratulations on "winning the lottery". I really want that lavender... is it mohair? 

Enjoy yourself! You got ALOT of really great stuff!!

Dani


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

unfreaking believabler! I have only had that much yarn when I was given tht much for my knitting for charity...good for you!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Look at all the fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What size truck did you rent to bring your stash home? Goodness gracious, it will make great insulation until you get it knitted up.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy cow, enjoy your new stash.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

were you blessed or what! How wonderful. Thanks a million for sharing. We are happy for you and envious at the same time. ggl


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

What a wonderful stash. I can only dream. LOL


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Indeed...that is a wonderful treasure trove.


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow!! What a completely exciting haul!! Yahoo for good karma!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

How wonderful that you were gifted such a beautiful stash. And how beautiful that you are considering sharing it with people in your area.


----------



## gaseniorgal (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like Friday 13th was a good day for you. Wow, what a haul. I like how you have it stored in the boxes, good thinking. I would have to find someplace to keep that much yarn. Have fun.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW you sure hit the jackpot there. ENJOY!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Her son did a favor for both of you. You gained her YARN and Mrs. B will be getting a knitting and crocheting buddy. 

I used to visit a 93 woman in her home. We met at 6am right after I got done working. You won't believe the breakfast she had for me homemade bread that just came out of the oven & homemade jams. We always had a nice visit. I'm not a sewer but Irene was a fine seamtress. She also, knitted and crocheted without a pattern. I often remember her telling me that she was a millionaire but not in Money. She was a millionaire in Health. One day she canned tomatoes from her garden and that afternoon she had a aneurysm.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> So here is my new stash and it doesn't include my own stash which can fit in two storage bins. I will add that to it now.
> This all came from Mrs B.
> The two sweaters on the floor only need sewing and the neck band so I will try and do them without the pattern. All the other wips I frogged as I did not have the patterns to complete.
> There are about 60 crochet squares so I may be able to make a baby blanket for the great grandson with those too.
> Not sure if I managed to get everything in the photo.


Oh My Goodness!! It is Christmas at your home for sure. This was like opening a big Christmas present. Such lovely yarn......and beautiful colors. I am so envious!! Congrats on your lovely gift.

Elaine


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm speechless..You got your own yarn shop there..You will have to post all of the beautiful things you are going to make..


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

You are without a doubt ONE LUCKY LADY. WOW WOW


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW what a great gift.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Wow eeeeee. How fab is that!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

wow, Mrs. B is wonderful.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

wow, Mrs. B is wonderful.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

That should keep those needles flying for some time to come.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm so jealous - this is better than Christmas morning or having full run of a candy store. You must be soooo excited. Lots and lots of charity projects.


----------



## jeriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

You are a blessed woman!! Enjoy your haul - keep the pictures coming of everythning you make. Oh, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Enjoy to the fullest, you won't have time to eat. sleep or go to the bathroom. Hahahahaha just a joke!! You are lucky, if you knit all the time, Mrs B. is certainly generous. Good Luck with everything, anxious to see what you make. My sister moved away & I ended up with a lot of yarn too, but never get it all used, probably give it away to some senior who likes to knit in the senior's homes or in their own home. It's just so many different colours & different types of yarn. Socks can be made. Best of Luck to ya!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

:shock: 

Are you ever lucky. I thought I had a large stash. Did DH build the shelving especially.

What on earth are you going to do with it all before you are 6' under :mrgreen:


----------



## Sarahb69 (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy carp is right! That's indeed the mother load, and what a great yarn store you could open. You have a better selection than my nearest Walmart!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what the...i cant begin to even imagine having this much yarn you must be turning cart wheels!


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

wowze... every knitter needs a friend like that!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

That's alot of yarn. Happy knitting.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to have happen! Enjoy your windfall.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Dear Sweetsue,
You are one lucky lady. Enjoy!!!


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Dear Sweetsue,
You are one lucky lady. Enjoy!!!


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

Why did she give you all this yarn. Is she unable to use it herself?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Shelving? I wish! The bottom boxes are from some folding bikes we bought. Then the next ones are the document storage boxes we hadn't made up. 
I may sneak out when we get back from Queensland and buy some storage boxes - but it is ok for the time being - and I can see all that lovely yarn. :lol:



misszzzzz said:


> :shock:
> 
> Are you ever lucky. I thought I had a large stash. Did DH build the shelving especially.
> 
> What on earth are you going to do with it all before you are 6' under :mrgreen:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

would that much yarn make a person go into a yarn coma? just curious. what a score for you


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Lord, that is more yarn than I have.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

There are two colors of lavender together - though you wouldn't know it. One is pure wool the other acrylic.
The ones next to the brown is 50% wool 50% nylon.
The other ones next to the pink are 70% wool 30% soybean - called Moda Vera mousse..



Daniele1969 said:


> WHY... are you in Australia?! How am I suppose to go shopping in your new yarn store!!! LOL
> 
> Congratulations on "winning the lottery". I really want that lavender... is it mohair?
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Never mind. Beautiful colour though.It is called Dazzle 8 ply Heirloom 100% acrylic imported and distributed by Heirloom Yarns. The colour is 250 shrimp. Hope you find it. Maybe I should make a lobster out of it?



Therese Ware said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > So here is my new stash and it doesn't include my own stash which can fit in two storage bins. I will add that to it now.
> ...


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

It is wonderful to have that many choices on hand! As for me, I would lose sleep trying to plan on how and when I would be getting to all that! You could have a yarn weekend slumber party with friends and all they need to bring are PJ's and needles.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> HOly Cow Batman! You could start your own yarn shop! What a great haul!


I agree with you whole heartedly!! My eyes nearly popped out of my head to see sooooo much yarn!!


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Any chance you could introduce me to this Mrs. B? I sure could use a stash of yarn like that!!

Angie


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Suzette. I think Mrs B must have been unwell because son stepped in and has started clearing out the spare room for her. Which she couldn't get into apparently - too much stuff.

Anyway the daughter in law works with a friend of mine who told her I knitted for charity and the rest is history.

The cost of postage is far more expensive than you would believe. There are many online yarn stores where you can get yarn cheaper than I can post it.

If I feel overwhelmed I will just PM all the Canberra KPers and invite them over for a cuppa and take a project home with them.

But for now, we leave for Queensland in a week's time returning in August - so the yarn has time to settle in. :lol:



suzette770 said:


> How fortunate for you! If you care to pass any of it along, I knit and crochet for my local NICU because I had a premature granddaughter die there 14 days after birth and a few years later a premature grandson stayed 17 days there. We ended up raising him when he was discharged at 4lbs 6 oz. He is 20 now.
> I lost two other very premature grandbabies.
> I will pay postage if you care to share.
> May I ask the story on how/why you have so much yarn?


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness enough for a shop does she want to adopt any other knitters?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I have to make two Bronco sweaters for great grandsons. Not a maroon or yellow in sight - wouldn't you know it!
Will be in Queensland May, June, July.



KATHYhere said:


> whhooppppeeeeeeee!!!
> All your xmas's have come at once.
> Gooooo the Broncos...........
> :lol:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG You are really going to have some fun.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I know just how you feel. My hubby doesn't mind my passion and indulges me by allowing me to stop and look in thrift stores and buy yarn. 
Mostly friends (and their friends) donate so I only have to buy the polyester filling for the toys. 
Lately I have been buying $2 acrylic yarn from the bargain stores.
So this is what one would call "payback" for all the charity knitting.
Do let people know that you can use their leftovers - that's how I got this lot.


Dlclose said:


> I am Soo jealous! I'm counting pennies to decide what yarn to get and you received that whole room full!! I'd LOVE that, except that I have no place to store it! Do you need to worry about moths? I certainly hope not!! Have FUN!! Making everything your heart desires! We'll be looking forward to all your pictures!


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> So here is my new stash and it doesn't include my own stash which can fit in two storage bins. I will add that to it now.
> This all came from Mrs B.
> The two sweaters on the floor only need sewing and the neck band so I will try and do them without the pattern. All the other wips I frogged as I did not have the patterns to complete.
> There are about 60 crochet squares so I may be able to make a baby blanket for the great grandson with those too.
> Not sure if I managed to get everything in the photo.


I'll be right over.. :-D Let's have a knitting party...love the eggplant color yarn...save that for me..HAHAHA!!! I'd be like a kid in a candy shop not knowing where to turn first. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, I have sent an email off to Leesa (daughter in law) and friend of my friend. Because I was told there was patterns and needles - which were not in the bags - needles only if they were left on wips.
It is a work email so I guess I will hear from her next week.



donutgal55 said:


> Since Mrs B had all that yarn wonder if she had lots of patterns to go with her work. Sweet Sue what a wonderful gift she has given you. You are one very blessed lady.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Isn't that funny. That is acrylic too. Moda Vera Marvel 8ply colour 1015. (the one on the bottom?)



Mtolive45 said:


> I'll be right over.. :-D Let's have a knitting party...love the eggplant color yarn...save that for me..HAHAHA!!! I'd be like a kid in a candy shop not knowing where to turn first. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Your stash reminds me of when my daughter inherited yarn and 2 knit machines after her grandmother passed. She had NO interest in knitting of any kind. She gave me both machines in lieu of a debt I got her out of. She also gave me a box that was 3 feet square almost full of cone yarn for the knit machines. I have not had the time to work with any of this. It is waiting and I here it calling to me every now and then.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Mostly toys. But I have knitted a shawl or two and have some in mind with the 12ply yarns. Every time I finish a shawl there is someone who needs comfort - so they find a home quickly. 
And a quick take along gift is a topped towel and dishcloth.
Even made a hat and fingerless gloves for a girlfriend who lost her father this year.
Love being retired with all this time to fill.
Of course spend too much time on KP with you wonderful ladies (and gents). :lol:



Joe P said:


> I would not have the room for all that. I admire you that you have the room and the colors are fabulous. I have a foot locker full of yarn and I have to keep it at that. he he. I made that governor on me or I would have yarn up to the ceiling. Good luck, and what kind of charity knitting do you do?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh dear! Compromise surely? You know, I think what would really work is just plain old bookshelves. You can buy them dirt cheap, they allow the yarn to breathe. And only an arm's length away. :lol:



Knitress said:


> Love it! I love your bins too :thumbup:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

So far, the ones that are being admired are generic acrylic yarns. 
If you are referring to the bright blue it is a Spotlight yarn.
Thorobred 8ply acrylic - finished in Australia from imported material.
Australian Country Spinners, Level 7,409 St Kilda Rd, Melbourne Victoria.
Color 2009.



realsilvergirl said:


> Oh and that blue at the top...i have been searching for a color just like it. Cant find. Sigh.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

My son's partner has just stolen some of the bright blue to make a scarf for a friend. (she said borrowed - ha! - no one returns yarn right?)
My daughter hasn't shown an interest - but when she sees this - she just may. Who knows.
Maybe I can leave all my stash in my will to all the Canberra KPers - or give it to them before I go?



grandmann said:


> Now the question is who are you going to pass your Stash to???


----------



## Janma (Apr 13, 2012)

If you live in Canberra how come the Bronco's sweater. Must have family in QLD.
Now that is some stash, fantastic, you are a very fortunate lady.
Jan


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I am in Australia starrie. So unfortunately the cost of postage is intimidating.
I buy a lot of books from Abe books. The book costs $1 and the postage from the UK is $5. Crazy hey?
You could leave notes at shopping centres - do you have notice boards there? Also at the hospital - let them know too. Local churches - they could put something in their newsletters.



starrie said:


> Do u have any of your wool left that u would be willing to donate.I & a team of us make all the baby clothes & blankets for our local prem baby unit.I have being doing it 4 over 10yrs now.Its hard to get people to donate wool these days but would be grateful if u could help.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

He drove the motorhome! And carried the bags into the motorhome and into my study. Cut holes in the bike cartons. So as far as I'm concerned he is a co-conspirator! :lol:



allyt said:


> My HD would have had a heart attack if I came home with all that lol. Its smashing you are sooooooooooooo lucky.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it all looks quite happy there don't you? That's only part of one wall. There is a small bookshelf next to it - maybe move those books out and then move in more yarn. :lol:



TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> Wow. Wonderful. Apart from where to put it all and where to start. I dont do envy but jealous what!!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW! Now that is a stash!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow That is quite a windfall. I love all the colors cannot believe no yellow. This was a very nice gift. :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

While knitting the silly squid, I was thinking of using the deep purple (mohair30%,wool 30%, acrylic40%) Cleckheaton Tempo (col 1757) 11 stitches and 14 rows to 4inches on 9mm needles - so quite chunky - to make a scarf with pockets for a friend in my bible study group.
Something like this:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/readers-wrap



Suo said:


> WOW, WOW, and double WOW! Now the next questions is, what yarn are you going to use first?


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

Can hardly believe a stash like that. How long do you think it will take you to knit all of that up?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Too right. A lovely Aran shawl perhaps in cream or two or three?
Then there are the reds, and blues and grey.
And there is some lovely variegated stuff (not much) which is from Turkey. Lovely feel called Moda Vera Noemi 88%acrylic 12%polyamide - for me!! A lovely shawl - maybe make the ashton or something a little simpler so it doesn't drown the pattern maybe. There are two that are a red mix, one green mix and another says it is turmix (green black)



christine flo said:


> what a lovely stash.my head would be thinking overtime as what to knit


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Once you finish the first, you will want to do another. Trust me! I have done two. The first one following pattern. The second one I did extra repeats on the end for a larger one.



cydneyjo said:


> I haven't even started mine. I don't ever have three days to knit without interruptions (like work). And I fall asleep with the knitting in my lap, so my hat's off to you. Enjoy your yarn.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like you should get knitting you have lots to do. A very kind Mrs.B I'm sure everything you knit with this wool you will think about Mrs. B.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweet Sue, you dont have a stash, you have a store. Someone I know has 144 large plastic totes for her stash


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

How lovely Mrsb must of known you would use this for good causes - lucky you


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! Knitting Nirvana! What a wonderful gift.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes Jan. All our families live in Queensland. But would you believe the sweaters are for the great grandsons who live in Townsville but follow the Broncos?
We moved to Canberra in 1990 so only my children are here.



Janma said:


> If you live in Canberra how come the Bronco's sweater. Must have family in QLD.
> Now that is some stash, fantastic, you are a very fortunate lady.
> Jan


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

A couple of baby yarn in a very pale yellow. One odd ball of the darker yellow. That's it. Maybe Mrs B didn't like yellow or orange. The closest is that watermelon color (shrimp).



missylam said:


> Wow Wow Wow That is quite a windfall. I love all the colors cannot believe no yellow. This was a very nice gift. :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

The longer I sit here procrastinating, the longer it takes.
And I am promising myself only to take my daughter's afghan to Queensland. 3 months to complete then.
But I might have to take the vest for the great grandson, and I might take those wips to finish up along the way and...
so it goes on.
If you said one ball a day - there would be a few years worth of knitting.



imabrummie said:


> Can hardly believe a stash like that. How long do you think it will take you to knit all of that up?


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Exactly. We are gobsmacked. Told hubby if I ask for any more yarn he can hit me. Then I said I needed yellow for a Broncos sweater. :lol:


I recently watched Undercover Boss: Abroad which featured Best Western hotels in Australia and someone said 'gobsmacked' on the show. I had never heard the word before. I took it to mean 'flabbergasted or overwhelmed'. Other unfamiliar terms in the show were 'puffed' which I thought meant 'tired' since the guy who said it had been working very hard. Also they used 'made redundant' which to us is 'laid off' from a job.

How great is this site that we can not only share our craft but we can learn culture differences from each other. Fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow! I thought I had a lot of yarn. You're gonna be busy!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, whole new culture. I often put sweater/jumper, blanket/afghan, thrift/op shop. So everyone knows what we are talking about. You got all those right by the way. Although instead of puffed we will often say "out of puff" meaning we have no energy or wind left. :lol:



3star777 said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. We are gobsmacked. Told hubby if I ask for any more yarn he can hit me. Then I said I needed yellow for a Broncos sweater. :lol:
> ...


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

What a great haul. You will have some fun with that lot working for garments


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> So here is my new stash and it doesn't include my own stash which can fit in two storage bins. I will add that to it now.
> This all came from Mrs B.
> The two sweaters on the floor only need sewing and the neck band so I will try and do them without the pattern. All the other wips I frogged as I did not have the patterns to complete.
> There are about 60 crochet squares so I may be able to make a baby blanket for the great grandson with those too.
> Not sure if I managed to get everything in the photo.


What's your address and when is a good time to visit??

Everything is so gorgeous. I wouldn't know which one to use first. :-D


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, firstly my dear Rachel, you need to book a flight to Canberra. However I am on the road Monday 23rd so there are time limitations. 
On the other hand, Adam is still here so I guess you could haul it away while I am gone. :lol:



RachelL said:


> What's your address and when is a good time to visit??
> 
> Everything is so gorgeous. I wouldn't know which one to use first. :-D


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Well, firstly my dear Rachel, you need to book a flight to Canberra. However I am on the road Monday 23rd so there are time limitations.
> On the other hand, Adam is still here so I guess you could haul it away while I am gone. :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the invitation. I'd come if only I could. If you're ever thinking of moving to Toronto, Canada, I'd give you a hand in setting things up.

I've done 7 mission trips. Maybe my next one will be in Canberra and I would take a side trip to your home. Wouldn't that be neat?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely! You will have to bring an empty suitcase with you.
We might even get to Canada as it is on our "to do" list.
I will be sure to let you know if that happens too!



RachelL said:


> Thank you for the invitation. I'd come if only I could. If you're ever thinking of moving to Toronto, Canada, I'd give you a hand in setting things up.
> 
> I've done 7 mission trips. Maybe my next one will be in Canberra and I would take a side trip to your home. Wouldn't that be neat?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe you can make Mrs. B something for a Thank You gift.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! lucky you.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Absolutely! You will have to bring an empty suitcase with you.
> We might even get to Canada as it is on our "to do" list.
> I will be sure to let you know if that happens too!
> 
> ...


Please PM me if you're planning to come to Toronto. Would be very nice to meet you. You'd be most welcome.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

You are the envy of every knitter out here(or is out there) in the cyber world. All you need now is time.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh yes! A lovely shawl in some of the 12ply Aran yarn.
Thanks



grandmann said:


> Maybe you can make Mrs. B something for a Thank You gift.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

and fortunately I have heaps of that (God willing!)



newquay said:


> You are the envy of every knitter out here(or is out there) in the cyber world. All you need now is time.


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

Ok I want to know how did you get all that free yarn? I would love to have that!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You have to go right back and read the story. A friend of mine was asked if she knew someone who could use her mother in law's stash. That friend gave her friend my name. 
And now it is mine! Yummy. Got to get knitting.



nogysbaby said:


> Ok I want to know how did you get all that free yarn? I would love to have that!!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Good Grief.I wouldn't know what to do with all that yarn or have a place to store it all Not that I couldn't come up with a few great ideas..but still would have trouble storing that much!! My hubby would have a cow if he saw that in the house!!! I just fit all my yarn into 2 med sized bins and 1 large bin and I am officially done buying yarn until I use what I have!!
Have fun just the same though it is gorgeous and it will give you hours of enjoyment for sure!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

All I can say is "Wow, you lucky duck!" Glad that you can put it to good use.

Looks like you could open a yarn store from your house if you desired. I trust that you don't LIVE in that motorhome mentioned in your profile?


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG......That will keep you busy for a little while...lol....


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

That sounds just like my stash - before this gift!



stubbynose said:


> Good Grief.I wouldn't know what to do with all that yarn or have a place to store it all Not that I couldn't come up with a few great ideas..but still would have trouble storing that much!! My hubby would have a cow if he saw that in the house!!! I just fit all my yarn into 2 med sized bins and 1 large bin and I am officially done buying yarn until I use what I have!!
> Have fun just the same though it is gorgeous and it will give you hours of enjoyment for sure!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No, just as well. But we are gone for 3 months so the yarn stays behind (except for a little bit) :lol:



kimmyz said:


> All I can say is "Wow, you lucky duck!" Glad that you can put it to good use.
> 
> Looks like you could open a yarn store from your house if you desired. I trust that you don't LIVE in that motorhome mentioned in your profile?


----------



## ilashdesigns (May 29, 2011)

well congrats! I hope the yarn Gods wrap Mrs. B in warmth and comfort. Love Karma!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

well what a shop load no need for you to go out and buy any yarn,so don't go looking !!!!!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> No, just as well. But we are gone for 3 months so the yarn stays behind (except for a little bit) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enJOY your 3 months in Qld, just a thought....are you going to BUY ANY YARN while you're away??? {giggle}


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Part of the fun trip was stopping at the thrift/op shops for a squizzee..


granjoy said:


> enJOY your 3 months in Qld, just a thought....are you going to BUY ANY YARN while you're away??? {giggle}


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

What's a squizzee?


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> What's a squizzee?


squizzee=a good browse around. Yet another term from down under. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh. Thanks! I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Grandma Jan said:
> 
> 
> > What's a squizzee?
> ...


Or if you want to shorten it, like most Australians shorten everything long or lengthen everything short, you can say a Squiz. 
Also it is to have a look. (which is just about the same as browse around.)


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Jenny E said:


> granjoy said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Jan said:
> ...


You've reminded me of a word used here in Ireland which means the same thing. It's "skelly". Seems to have gone out of fashion though. I might start using it again.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

WOW you were really blessed with all that yarn. that should keep you in stitches for a few years LOL
Sandy


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you gift made. Here it is. Very easy pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/splendid-triangle-shawl-80982ad


grandmann said:


> Maybe you can make Mrs. B something for a Thank You gift.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Thank you gift made. Here it is. Very easy pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/splendid-triangle-shawl-80982ad
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty!! She is sure to love that! What a great gift. You are so special.


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Blessings on the sainted Mrs B!! A haul like that would have me thinking I'd died and gone to craft heaven!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Thank you gift made. Here it is. Very easy pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/splendid-triangle-shawl-80982ad
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she will Love your gift, very nicely done.The color you have chosen is perfect. Let us know how your visit goes with Mrs. B. I bet you are kind of excited meeting this woman.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> HOly Cow Batman! You could start your own yarn shop! What a great haul!


You almost made me laugh out loud, forgetting that I am at work.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

yes, however spoke to daughter in law last night and she said that Mrs B sometimes doesn't answer her door :-(
She was going to tell her hubby (Mrs B's son) and see where we go from there. I am also now getting her material - need to find a home for that - as the person who was going to take it decided not to.
But we leave on Monday!


grandmann said:


> I'm sure she will Love your gift, very nicely done.The color you have chosen is perfect. Let us know how your visit goes with Mrs. B. I bet you are kind of excited meeting this woman.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whatever happens Mrs B's yarn and material went to the right person. One like yourself who really appreciates her prize possession.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Finished the blanket for the great grandson. I used the squares Mrs B had made, joined them and did a few rounds of blue.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!! Well done Sue. Isn't it a good when you do something with things that someone else hasn't finished. It's kinda like a double blessing.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely! I loved doing it because I never would have made the squares myself. 
And, I wasn't going to make the grandson a blanket because they are in Townsville and I thought it wouldn't get the use.
This looks like it could be used in summer too.


Jenny E said:


> Beautiful blanket!! Well done Sue. Isn't it a good when you do something with things that someone else hasn't finished. It's kinda like a double blessing.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are going to need to update your will, lol!! Congratulations! You must have done something nice to reap such good karma! Enjoy


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Absolutely! I loved doing it because I never would have made the squares myself.
> And, I wasn't going to make the grandson a blanket because they are in Townsville and I thought it wouldn't get the use.
> This looks like it could be used in summer too.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh... all meant to be...right from the time someone was talking about knitting... remember way back how all this started..  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.. he he


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, it has been a lovely gift. We are travelling now so I have to buy yarn on the way...while all this beautiful stuff is waiting at home. sigh! 


Jenny E said:


> Ahhhh... all meant to be...right from the time someone was talking about knitting... remember way back how all this started..  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.. he he


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh... never mind.. If you need any help buying more yarn, just let me know... he he he....


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

wished i lived in canberra instead of melbourne


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow! You're set for life!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I am speechless.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh My Goodness,....what a stash..I'm speechless..all I can say is " knit city here I come"...hahahaha. ?.and no yellow in all of that...lol,,,that is funny.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

You hit the jackpot! You got to love Mrs. B. You enjoy now.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Help me to recall, did you ever meet Mrs. B? What was your visit like.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! looks like a yarn shop!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No, I have never met Mrs B. I went out of town on our trip to Queensland. Hoping to catch up when I get back. 



grandmann said:


> Help me to recall, did you ever meet Mrs. B? What was your visit like.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I would be overwhelmed if I had all this yarn waiting to be knit up. I have stopped buying yarn unless I really need it because I got overwhelemed when I looked at my stash. My stash is getting smaller and never again will I let my yarn take over my life.

I mostly knit for charity and I do use a lot of yarn. Good luck using up all this yarn.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree. Because we are on the road, I have to buy yarn because I didn't bring enough with me. Can't wait to get home and start on it again. So many lovely things to knit both for charity and family. 
I have knit toys for the boys while I am away and have started on another shawl.



MegK31 said:


> I would be overwhelmed if I had all this yarn waiting to be knit up. I have stopped buying yarn unless I really need it because I got overwhelemed when I looked at my stash. My stash is getting smaller and never again will I let my yarn take over my life.
> 
> I mostly knit for charity and I do use a lot of yarn. Good luck using up all this yarn.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! How did you score this? Who is Mrs. B? I want a Mrs. B!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I should send you back to the beginning of the story to find this out. A friend of mine was asked if she knew someone who wanted yarn. She gave her my name and the rest is history. Good luck for me. My other girlfriend has scored all her fabric too. Can't wait to get home and check it out as well as the rest of the yarn.



Dlclose said:


> Wow! How did you score this? Who is Mrs. B? I want a Mrs. B!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks. I DID read the rest of the posts after I posted my message to you. I still want a Mrs. B.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to know the story of Mrs. B wondering what happen to her.

It was great that you got the inheritance of her yarn and that you are making so much good use from it. You did a Great Job on the afghan squares. To me sewing all those squares took alot of patience and work.


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness! You will be knitting for a very long time!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

She still does a little crochet but is not as well as she used to be. Son is cleaning house so she can actually use the room she stored all this stuff in. She has 3 months to prove she can still live alone or go into a nursing home.



grandmann said:


> I would like to know the story of Mrs. B wondering what happen to her.
> 
> It was great that you got the inheritance of her yarn and that you are making so much good use from it. You did a Great Job on the afghan squares. To me sewing all those squares took alot of patience and work.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Wow! I'm going to have to remember this post when my son and BF tell me I have too much yarn! Enjoy yourself! I see many, many beautiful creations for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sweetsue, I love your storage ideas, may have to use that. 
What a haul, congratulations, though I'm a bit late.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Wow!! don`t ya just want to roll around in all that gorgeous yarn??? I am bowled over and you must have been too... what a rush!!! I should only get so lucky, but I am so tickled you got it... honey, invite all the friends to a knitting party for charity! Whatta haul


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, I like that idea! A knitting party! Woohoo!



retirednelda said:


> Wow!! don`t ya just want to roll around in all that gorgeous yarn??? I am bowled over and you must have been too... what a rush!!! I should only get so lucky, but I am so tickled you got it... honey, invite all the friends to a knitting party for charity! Whatta haul


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks but a couple of bookshelves would probably work very well - and provide easier access.
xo



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sweetsue, I love your storage ideas, may have to use that.
> What a haul, congratulations, though I'm a bit late.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Did your hubby smack you when you told him you needed some yellow? ::snicker:: You surely hit the jackpot here...maybe you should go to Vegas! 


Nancy


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Oh, I like that idea! A knitting party! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooo, can I come too please??? pretty please??? I'll be good... promise.. (crossing fingers.. he he)
We could knit all day and all night... and stay in our jamies and knit and knit and knit... and have yummy things to eat.... Yeah!! sounds like heaven eh?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jenny E said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I like that idea! A knitting party! Woohoo!
> ...


It sounds like a Great idea all the members from Australia can get together. It's too bad I live in WI, USA


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Most definitely Jenny E. You are only a few hours away!



Jenny E said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I like that idea! A knitting party! Woohoo!
> ...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, he was none too pleased. Funny thing is we are currently on the road and I had to buy yarn as I didn't bring enough with me. hee hee



Rose_Rose said:


> Did your hubby smack you when you told him you needed some yellow? ::snicker:: You surely hit the jackpot here...maybe you should go to Vegas!
> 
> Nancy


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Me too, I'd go for bookcases for storage - you can see all the lovely colours and textures and revel in them. Pleasurable to look at and ideas to use it may come more easily.

Don't give it all away - do knit something special for yourself to celebrate!

Now all you need is a glitch in the space-time continuum to extend time available to knit it all....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Jenny E said:
> 
> 
> > granjoy said:
> ...


And 'juke' - take a wee juke round the corner?


----------

